# Introducing my boys



## ~Siameseifuplz~ (May 6, 2007)

Hi! My name is Erin and I have two male, traditional Siamese cats. Neko, a blue point, is 2 years old. Willie another blue point, but with white paws, is 9 months old. They have the same parents so are brothers and they get along great. They are total opposites. Neko is shy around strangers and does not like to be handled. He is very cuddly with me as long as Willie is not around but will not cuddle or play with Willie in the same room. Neko's favorite game is fetch but is picky about which toys he plays with. He also tends to bite when he is hungry and spooks easy I love him sooooo much though, even though he is not the most social. He is still always in the same room with me and is laying on me right now! Willie on the other hand loves everyone. We had a party a few weeks ago and he was in the middle of it all. Anyone who calls him will be greeted with a head bump and meow. As a kitten Neko ripped up my arms but Willie has not left a scratch (except accidents) on me at all. He loves to play and is in the process of being harness trained. Now he is laying on me too  They are great and I love them so much, Neko will always hold a special place in my heart because he is my first cat and Willie will because he has the best personality of any cat I have ever met.

Me and the boys say hi and hope to learn a lot here!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi and welcome! Aren't Siamese cats great? So intelligent and so loving! I have a blue point male and a Balinese seal point female. I love to watch them play, and when I go to bed, I always have at least one of them in bed with me, and often both.


----------



## ~Siameseifuplz~ (May 6, 2007)

Yup I always wake up with kitties on me, it's great (unless Neko is hungry because then he tries to eat me...sorta) They are very intelligent (not necessarily a good thing though :lol: ) I just love the breed! I'llpost some pictures in a few minutes. The oics are not great since they just don't stop moving to take a good pic.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Welcome neighbor! Let me be the first to say...where's the kitty pics???? If you haven't figured it out...we're junkies :lol: 

Hope you enjoy yourself here...


----------



## ~Siameseifuplz~ (May 6, 2007)

Neko

















Willie

















fell asleep on the laptop









The boys with Max (R.I.P)









hope you enjoyed!


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Oh my gosh, they are gorgeous!! I love the first pic where they're all snuggly and sleepy :luv 

Welcome Erin!!


----------



## ~Siameseifuplz~ (May 6, 2007)

yes they LOVE to cuddle here are more sleepy/snuggly kitty pics


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Lovely kitties you got there!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Welcome to you and your kitties!! They're beautiful!! I especially like the very last picture.


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Welcome! Your kitties are very pretty, I love the more round-faced siamese like yours... and the snuggly pics with the dog are sooooo cute :luv


----------



## ~Siameseifuplz~ (May 6, 2007)

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone and thanks for the compliments! I'm very happy to be here


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome to you and the very handsome boys!


----------



## Debbie of SD (Apr 14, 2007)

Awwwww! They are beautiful! I love the photos of them curled up with your dog.

I had two littermate Siamese kitties while growing up... Simba and Leo. They were best buds! I currently have Ragdoll kitties. They are similar in the sense that they are both very loyal breeds. Mine also happen to be sealpoint colored - my FAVORITE!!!!

Welcome to the forum. You're going to love it here!


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Your cats are stunning! Can't wait to learn more about them! Welcome!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

My Blueberry looks much like Neko, but Blueberry is not a shoeshoe. Lovely kitties!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome aboard Erin. I have 2 cats that are quite opposite too so I can understand where your coming from. They are so cuddly and cute


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

Welcome to Cat Forum... Your boys are soooooooo handsome... my girls want to know if they are free for a date Saturday... :wink: :lol:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Blueberry is jealous now! :lol:


----------



## ~Siameseifuplz~ (May 6, 2007)

> my girls want to know if they are free for a date Saturday...


I'm sure the boys would be honored :wink: which of your cats do you think would hit it off best with each of mine? LOL



> My Blueberry looks much like Neko, but Blueberry is not a shoeshoe. Lovely kitties!


Ooo, I'd love to see pictures! Now, Neko is my boy without the white feet, he's the bigger one. Willie has white feet but I don't think he's a snowshoe, they were both carelessly bred. It was before I knew what a good breeder was. Neko was going to a shelter anyways and we got him for free so I don't feel to bad about getting him but we paid for Willie. Luckily that was his last litter anyways so he fixed both his cats. 

I really like Willie's look, traditional (applehead) but a little sleeker. I think he's cute but I consider Neko handsome and regal looking so I like his look even better but that's more of a Willie still looks like a baby and won't grow!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

They are both Classic Siamese. Willie's mask will get larger, and he'll get a bit darker as he gets older. Also, as he develops his stud jowls, he will look a bit more like Neko! The similarity between Willie and Blueberry is that Bluberry's mask is not quite as dark as Neko's. I like the Appleheads and Classic Siamese better than the wedgehead show cats. It's a matter of taste. I'm a rather traditional person.  

Now, we mustn't allow Tim to see this post, because he doesn't like the term "stud jowls." :wink: But that's what they're called!  I'd like Estelle to know that Blueberry is an absolute gentleman, and loves to baby his female friends, grooming them, and allowing them to eat first always!


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

Keiko would love a date with Neko and Pixelle with Willie... they would make such cute little couples... :heart I'm sure Moogy would love to meet Blueberry too... :lol:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

:lol:


----------

